# Brand Laptop vs. Non-Brand Laptop



## hbcao2004

Brand Laptop vs. Non-Brand Laptop

I am deciding to get a new or used laptop for school. It is mostly for internet, word processing, and chatting. I am willing to pay around 1000 Can for the laptop. 

I am not sure if laptop with a brand name is better than a laptop with no brand name. But one thing for sure, those Dell, Compaq, IBM… are much more expansive than the ones with no brand.

Can you guys list some of the advantages and the disadvantages of both Brand and Non-Brand laptop?

I really need you guys’ help. 

Thank you.


----------



## alexkolb

brand name has better support, so if something braeks down, in case of Dell it will be replaced with no questions asked and within 1-2 days.
with non brand name laptop, if it breaks , you have to sent it to them, and than wait for duno how long till they fix it...
i think those are the major adv/disadvantages...
of coure , youll pay less for non brand name..
my suggestion , go to http://istnc.com/store/products.php?cat=21, and get Asus M6bne or M6Ne (difference is one is widescreen another isn't) asus components are of very good quality, and those laptops arent so expensive, and u get a good video too  (radeon 9700 pro) so you can play all contemporary games


----------



## alexkolb

and they give 50$ student discount and free shipping, you can get
pentium m 1.7 , 60gb hdd, 512 ram for 1267$  thats a very good deal i think


----------



## Praetor

> Brand Laptop vs. Non-Brand Laptop


Got a link for a no-brand laptop?


----------



## meng0

i suggest to you buy the brand name, since we have a guarentee we can secure our budget, think aabout the quality and spare part/ accessories if we have problem w/ our laptop in next


----------



## meng0

alexkolb 
http://istnc.com/store/products.php?cat=21  ????


----------



## jp198780

deffinately brand laptop..


----------



## Lanther

If you are going to be buying the extra warranty then i would go with a brand name.  If your going with the basic no warranty system a no brand would work just as well.  I have had a dell notebook and a systemax from tigerdirect they are both still running no problems.


----------



## lone_wolf

alexkolb said:


> and they give 50$ student discount and free shipping, you can get
> pentium m 1.7 , 60gb hdd, 512 ram for 1267$  thats a very good deal i think



thats a bad deal, ive got a P4(M) 1.8, 512 RAM, and 30 gig HD for 400..... your best bet is to try out eBay, check the comments the seller has gotten and if their good than u should buy from them, you can get out for about $600 their(no  warranty though)


----------



## Bobo

hbcao2004 said:


> I am not sure if laptop with a brand name is better than a laptop with no brand name. But one thing for sure, those Dell, Compaq, IBM… are much more expansive than the ones with no brand.


Either could be better, but it depends on each individual machine.



> Can you guys list some of the advantages and the disadvantages of both Brand and Non-Brand laptop?


Depends on what no-brand you are talking about.  But basically the issue in question is the warranty and service.




alexkolb said:


> brand name has better support, so if something braeks down, in case of Dell it will be replaced with no questions asked and within 1-2 days


That's bullcrap.  Dell is very slow to replace things in most cases, if they even decide to replace them at all.





alexkolb said:


> pentium m 1.7 , 60gb hdd, 512 ram for 1267$  thats a very good deal i think


That is the worst deal that I have ever seen.  You are paying about $700 too much for that.


----------



## jp198780

i just noticed that Mengo reserrected a old ass thread ...


----------



## Bobo

Dang you mengo!  What the heck did you do that for?


----------



## Mikel

You could look a an acer aspire laptop.
1. it's branded so you should get good costumer service etc.
2. most of them don't break the bank
but if you aren't going to play games on it get a 3002lc put a extra stick of ram in it and should do what you want it to.


----------



## The_Other_One

Mikel - This thread's rather old.  No reason to bring it back up


----------

